# BMW X6 Transmission oil change



## jwdone1 (Aug 2, 2016)

I drive a 2009 X6 50i with 57,000. I called my local BMW dealer and asked if the transmission oil needed to be changed. The person said the transmission oil is good for the life of the car. I asked about the filters and if they needed to be changed and the person said no. I found the information to be difficult to believe. So I looked online and nearly every site stated the transmission oil should be changed at 45,000 miles. I can believe 75,000, but 45K seems like someone is trying to sell oil and filters. I called a mechanic friend and his answer was changing the transmission oil wouldn't hurt and may improve performance. H also said transmission oil isn't the only oil that could be changed. Because the X6 is all wheel drive there are transfer casings that hold oil, but he didn't know if they needed an oil change. My questions are:

Should I change the T-oil? 
And if so is there a recommended T-oil? 
And I am assuming there are filters that should also be changed. 
Has anyone got a thought about the all wheel drive train? Should it be changed? 
last has anyone changed the brake fluid of power steering fluid? 

I am known by my friends as being a fanatic about my X6 as with changing the engine oil every 3000 miles or washing my car when it is raining.


----------



## eeyore8 (Nov 19, 2014)

How long do you plan to keep the car? If you want to get significantly more than 100,000 miles out of it I recommend changing trans, transfer case, & front and rear differential fluids before you hit 75,000 miles.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

"Lifetime fluids" is a marketing ploy, not a maintenance philosophy! If you plan on keeping the car for a couple of years or more change the tranny fluid and the filter. Make sure the correct fluid is put into the tranny. It does matter!


----------



## TheDutchman (Nov 5, 2020)

jwdone1 said:


> I drive a 2009 X6 50i with 57,000. I called my local BMW dealer and asked if the transmission oil needed to be changed. The person said the transmission oil is good for the life of the car. I asked about the filters and if they needed to be changed and the person said no. I found the information to be difficult to believe. So I looked online and nearly every site stated the transmission oil should be changed at 45,000 miles. I can believe 75,000, but 45K seems like someone is trying to sell oil and filters. I called a mechanic friend and his answer was changing the transmission oil wouldn't hurt and may improve performance. H also said transmission oil isn't the only oil that could be changed. Because the X6 is all wheel drive there are transfer casings that hold oil, but he didn't know if they needed an oil change. My questions are:
> 
> Should I change the T-oil?
> And if so is there a recommended T-oil?
> ...


Love my 2009 BMW X6 x 50i


----------

